# "Press any key to boot" not working



## BopBamBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

So i got a laptop with a windows 8.1 trail version on it because i wanted to install my own copy of windows 7 (not from the manufacturer) to save afew dollars. So i had to go into the UEFI and change it to legacy boot mode in order to be able to boot from another source. Everything was going smoothly with my windows 7 install untill i was part way through and my CD was corrupted. So i tried burning a copy of windows 7 (not from the manufacturer) onto a dvd and retry the install which didnt work. So i went out and bought a propper windows 8.1 intall disc. When i boot up it says 

"reboot and select proper boot device
or inster boot media in selected bo ot device and press any key"

so i put in the legit copy of windows 8.1 and then it just says 

"press any key to boot from CD or DVD....."

at which point the keyboard becomes unresponcive. There are no prior prompts which i can go into a bios with before this. Help


----------



## TheProphet1 (Feb 10, 2015)

To start with, what kind of keyboard are you using, USB or PS/2? Also, what make and year is your laptop?


----------

